# Some random dude



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some random dude gave me billions of dollars in GTA money online. If you play PS3 GTA online and would like a fat donation hit me up and ill share the wealth!!!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 23, 2013)

Get a real job hippy!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Get a real job hippy!


Real jobs are for squares!!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 2, 2014)

If u fancy sending some cash my way its supert78 ... Thank you


----------



## biglungs (Jan 2, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some random dude gave me billions of dollars in GTA money online. If you play PS3 GTA online and would like a fat donation hit me up and ill share the wealth!!!




did u get in trouble for cheating yet?


----------



## Ibex (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to play gta again, since assassins creed has come out it hasnt left my ps3.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

i played thru the story but the online sux imo. id rather play gta4 multiplayer.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2014)

I used the car glitch when it use to work, got about 10 - 15 mill.. got the best apartment, all the best cars modded up, wasted 2 mill on that stupid giant plane. Got 4 million left now. It sucks though the whole charging you 10 k every time you blow up someones car.. costing me a fortune


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> I used the car glitch when it use to work, got about 10 - 15 mill.. got the best apartment, all the best cars modded up, wasted 2 mill on that stupid giant plane. Got 4 million left now. It sucks though the whole charging you 10 k every time you blow up someones car.. costing me a fortune


I hate to say it cause I was so excited about gta v, but 4 is better especially online. It may also have to do with them not giving you the option for full classic controls.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2014)

sign the petition if you havent already https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-games-remove-the-bad-sport-system-in-gta-online


----------

